# largs and the girls frist ferry trip to millport



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

we took a trip to largs today and the girls had their first trip on the ferry, lol it was funny watching them coming down the stairs. but they handled the trip very well 



























































the narrowest House in the UK known as the wedge. it sits between two houses (if you can see where it says "recorded as Britains narrowist house" they cant fit the 'E' in house on the same line lol )










we went to the old Sweet shop and got frying pans, Italian creams, treacle toffee, bonbons, sweet peanuts, sherbet pips and crispits. we put the dogs in the car so we could get some ice cream, by the time we got back (in the time it took to cross the road order our Ice cream pay and cross the road back the car) Delta ate the bag of sweet peanuts and some of the sherbet pips, this then led to her throwing up over my little brother in the back seat, completely missing our cousins who were sitting either side of him lol well it was he own fault for having such a sweet tooth. 

this was before the was sick


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

wow love that last pic of all four of them together, bet they get looks of admirers


----------



## jaimia (May 19, 2011)

wow great pictures again Kendal, i would love to know how you get your girls to look at the camera so well and all together, lol


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

They must create quite a stir when you take them all out together.


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Love the photos Kendal - looks like you all had a really lovely day


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

to day was so funny, was getting off the buss after the ferry to go to the main town on millport and i stayed on till last with the girls as i don't know who likes and doesn't like dogs and i don't want to pull them all out infrount of someone who freaks out. anyway i was about to get off and this we girl said to her Friends about how many people were on the bus the saw the dogs and said "there even dogs" then all 3 kids in unison said "4 dogs"

they met a wee Lhasa called Sox. lost of people asking about them. and i got asked it they were Tibetans as the woman had two Tibetans and she said they looked just like her girls. 


lol had to get my mum to explain this one but one woman said that delta looked like she had been "ripped out" and that she needed knitting back together, lol referring the her kinked hair on her head that looks like unraveled knitwear. 

i was very proud of my girls we sad on a bench outside the chip shop, i just attached their leads to the bench, delta sat under the bench and the others just sat, so that was 5 of us sitting with chips and they didn't try to steal any of them not even the kids. some days i think my lot are really slipping in their behaviors then they make me so proud when I'm not even trying. lol people kept looking over from the other benches and talking to each other. 

lol as for looking at the camera they were just looking at my mum lol i was holding them.

we also met two Lochwens one 3 years ago won best bitch in the toy category or something. so they it was mother and daughter and they had the proper show lion cut


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

What a lovely day. Fab photos


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

You do take your girls on lovely outings! It looks fab


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

What a lovely trip ... I like the sound of the sweetie shop (yummy) and the narrow house, I would like to live there.... I am sure we could all squeeze in ... me, hubby, 2 kids, 2 dogs and my laptop xxxx

Lovely pics Kendal xxx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

awesome! looks like a fun day!


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

I love Millport, too, Kendal. Looks like you had the weather to enjoy it too. A group of friends and myself try to make a date to cycle round the island each year - did it for a few years now.Sadly one of our number not well enough this year, but your photos brought it back to mind. (Don't think I could get Teddy on the bike anyway, lol) Lovely photos.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Tressa said:


> I love Millport, too, Kendal. Looks like you had the weather to enjoy it too. A group of friends and myself try to make a date to cycle round the island each year - did it for a few years now.Sadly one of our number not well enough this year, but your photos brought it back to mind. (Don't think I could get Teddy on the bike anyway, lol) Lovely photos.


oh you should so do it particuaraly for your frind who is ill im sure she would apresiate it if you all went and dedicated it to her. you can get those carts that go at the back of the bike bigger than the front basket that milli was in, so he could sit in that.


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

You have put the idea into my mind now - watch this space!!!


----------

